# Erfahrungen mit "Endura Singletrack Onesie"?



## schaaf-ww (19. Oktober 2020)

Da MT500-Anzug von Endura übertrieben teuer ist hat der neue Singletrack-Anzug mein Interesse geweckt...

Laut Beschreibung etwas weniger Atmungsaktivität und Wasserdichtigkeit wie der MT500 und ohne abnehmbare Beine könnte der Singletrack für die Hälfte des Preises ggfs. eine lohnenswerte Alternative sein.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Anzug?


----------



## Flo1 (3. Januar 2021)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Da MT500-Anzug von Endura übertrieben teuer ist hat der neue Singletrack-Anzug mein Interesse geweckt...
> 
> Laut Beschreibung etwas weniger Atmungsaktivität und Wasserdichtigkeit wie der MT500 und ohne abnehmbare Beine könnte der Singletrack für die Hälfte des Preises ggfs. eine lohnenswerte Alternative sein.
> 
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Anzug?


Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir den SingleTrack gekauft.
Ich habe leider kein Vergleich mit anderen Regenanzügen aber tragen lässt er sich gut.
Knieprotektoren lassen sich ohne Probleme untendrunter tragen. Könnte für den Winter etwas dicker sein.
Trage so ein Langarmshirt und nen T-Shirt drunter. Unten lange oder kurze Radhose. Je nach Temperatur.
Bei 195 und 100+ Kg habe ich mich für XXL entschieden und passt gut.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## toddo (5. Februar 2021)

Hallo Nuke2,
ich bin mir auch gerade am überlegen das Teil zu kaufen. Ich bin da gerade mit der Größentabelle am überlegen.
1,95m und knapp unter 100 inzwischen
knapp 110 unterm bauchnabel und 104 brustumfang
kannst du den xxl da empfehlen ? oder is der bierbauch im weg ?


----------



## Nuke2 (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo Tode,

ich denke das muss du anprobieren. Bei mir passt xxl. 
Hab auch nen Bauch  Umfang 115 oder so.


----------



## toddo (6. Februar 2021)

ok, ich habe mal xxl bestellt.

danke


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (11. Februar 2021)

Hab mir einen geholt, verrückter weise ist der stoff ähnlich wie meine nässeschutzjacke die man damals beim bund hatte. Tragen lässt er sich super. Duschtest hat er super überstanden zu warm wird er auch nicht. Winterzeug passt auch drunter.😅
Ich bin 1,76m groß, Brustumfang ist 104cm.
Habe die Größe L genommen. Obenrum passt er perfekt. Beim hosenteil ist aber noch Luft fürn Bäuchlein 😅
Hat nen lockeren schnitt bei der hose. Protektoren und ne Hose passen locker drunter.🤙🏻


----------



## toddo (11. Februar 2021)

Ist der Stoff stabil genug das der nicht direkt zerfetzt wenn man sich mal ablegt ?
Hab am Sonntag erst ne Hose von Vaude geschrottet :-(


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (12. Februar 2021)

toddo schrieb:


> Ist der Stoff stabil genug das der nicht direkt zerfetzt wenn man sich mal ablegt ?
> Hab am Sonntag erst ne Hose von Vaude geschrottet :-(


Denke der hält schon nen bissel was aus, aus kevlar ist er jetzt nicht fühlt sich aber wertig an. Hab jetzt kein Vergleich ausser die regen Klamotten vom bund. 👍🏻


----------



## Simon21 (13. Februar 2021)

Könnte jemand mal Bilder von sich im Singletrack einstellen? Ich bin auch kurz vor der Bestellung...


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (13. Februar 2021)

Büdde,bin 1,76m groß  und 104cm Brustumfang, hab nach Umfang eine L bestellt. Hosenteil ist im bund etwas weiter um noch ne jacke oder Hose unter zu bekommen. Bewegungsfreiheit ist auch gegeben, auch mit Helm 🤙🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (13. Februar 2021)

...mal ne blöde Frage, Wenn man mit dem Ding auf dem Rad sitzt, spannt der nicht zwischen Schritt und Schultern wenn ich mich bewege, z.b. bei Abfahrten die Arme lang und leicht hinter den Sattel? Ich hasse Blaumänner, Latzhosen o.ä. deswegen. Das schreckt mich ab.


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (13. Februar 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ...mal ne blöde Frage, Wenn man mit dem Ding auf dem Rad sitzt, spannt der nicht zwischen Schritt und Schultern wenn ich mich bewege, z.b. bei Abfahrten die Arme lang und leicht hinter den Sattel? Ich hasse Blaumänner, Latzhosen o.ä. deswegen. Das schreckt mich ab.


Nö, absolute Freiheit, geht mir auch so. Alles getestet, spannt null🤙🏻


----------



## Nuke2 (13. Februar 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ...mal ne blöde Frage, Wenn man mit dem Ding auf dem Rad sitzt, spannt der nicht zwischen Schritt und Schultern wenn ich mich bewege, z.b. bei Abfahrten die Arme lang und leicht hinter den Sattel? Ich hasse Blaumänner, Latzhosen o.ä. deswegen. Das schreckt mich ab.


Ich kann nix negatives feststellen. Ich denke der muss halt einfach passen und nicht zu klein sein. Der Onesie ist aber weit geschnitten im Jackenbereich.


----------



## bmx44munich (13. Februar 2021)

DonnyBrascoe schrieb:


> Büdde,bin 1,76m groß  und 104cm Brustumfang, hab nach Umfang eine L bestellt. Hosenteil ist im bund etwas weiter um noch ne jacke oder Hose unter zu bekommen. Bewegungsfreiheit ist auch gegeben, auch mit Helm 🤙🏻


sehen sehr gut aus. wie viel haben Sie dafür bezahlt?


----------



## toddo (13. Februar 2021)

Ich hab heute mal ne erste Testfahrt gemacht.
Sitzt gut, bischen mehr Athmungsaktivität wär toll.


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (14. Februar 2021)

bmx44munich schrieb:


> sehen sehr gut aus. wie viel haben Sie dafür bezahlt?


Mit Gutschein um die 200€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevoRosso (15. Februar 2021)

toddo schrieb:


> Ist der Stoff stabil genug das der nicht direkt zerfetzt wenn man sich mal ablegt ?
> Hab am Sonntag erst ne Hose von Vaude geschrottet :-(


Ich habe aktuell die Singletrack2 Jacke exoshell 20 in einer Kombination mit der MTR Hose exoshell40 (ist dünner).  Letzte Woche hat’s mich auf Asphalt gelegt mit Protektoren darunter (Knie und Ellenbogen) -> Ergebnis war, die Hose hat’s zerfetzt, Jacke hat keinen Kratzer. Das Exoshell20 scheint also ziemlich stabil zu sein.


----------



## freeflohrider (24. Oktober 2021)

Wie gut hält er denn am Hintern dicht? Hatte den Dirtlej Dirtsuit und nach 10 Fahrten ging da alles durch. Nach dem Winter war der Reißverschluss noch kaputt und ging dann zurück.


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (25. Oktober 2021)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Wie gut hält er denn am Hintern dicht? Hatte den Dirtlej Dirtsuit und nach 10 Fahrten ging da alles durch. Nach dem Winter war der Reißverschluss noch kaputt und ging dann zurück.


Hält dicht bis jetzt. Wenn du ständig auf nen mit schlamm und steinchen bematschten Sattel sitzt wird er nicht lange mitmachen. 😅


----------



## freeflohrider (25. Oktober 2021)

DonnyBrascoe schrieb:


> Hält dicht bis jetzt. Wenn du ständig auf nen mit schlamm und steinchen bematschten Sattel sitzt wird er nicht lange mitmachen. 😅


Wobei das der Einsatzbereich dieser Anzüge ist oder? Wenn es trocken ist brauchst den nicht.


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (25. Oktober 2021)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Wobei das der Einsatzbereich dieser Anzüge ist oder? Wenn es trocken ist brauchst den nicht.


Ist ja richtig. Unzerstörbar sind die halt nicht. Halten dadurch länger. Finde den klasse. Dicht und nicht warm und, naja, recht günstig. Dirtlay zu warm, mt500 zu teuer. Richtig viele Alternativen gibt es halt nicht.


----------



## iceis (2. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir den Singletrack auch besorgt.
bei 1,83m und 77kg spannt gr. L schon wenn ich mich stark strecke (was beim biken jetzt nicht wirklich so vorkommt).
Also würde ich Protektorenjacke noch darunter tragen wollen wäre XL wohl besser.
Ansonsten passt das ding gut und erfüllt voll seinen Zweck.
Dauerhaltbarkeit wird sich natürlich noch zeigen müssen.


----------



## spider1750 (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe den Dirtlej Dirtsuit Core und Classic. Der Core ist eigentlich nur was, wenn es sehr kalt draußen ist bzw. jetzt im Winter. Ansonsten ist er zu warm, weil er sich auch vom Material her steifer und schwerer anfühlt. Auch ist der Schnitt nicht optimal. Auf dem Rad stört es nicht und man kann sich sehr gut bewegen. Wenn man aber einfach so da steht, schaut man aus wie ein Michelin Männchen. 
Das Problem ist, dass man vom Brustumfang M braucht und das dann auch beim Core gut paßt aber der Hüftbereicht, der Schritt und die Beine sehr weit bzw. lang sind und man dann eigentlich S nehmen müßte. Aber wenn man nicht gerade die Figur wie so ein Rennradfahrer hat, dann wird es eben im Brust/Rückenbereich wieder sehr eng.
Beim Dirlej Dirtsuit Classic (die Beine nur bis übers Knie) ist der Schnitt eigentlich sehr gut. Da kann ich bei 1,74 Größe M nehmen und der paßt super. Da steht nichts an den Hüften ab und der Schritt hängt nicht wie bei einer Rapperhose runter. 
Das komische ist, wenn ich beide übereinander lege, also den Core und Classic, haben beide die gleichen Maße. Ich denke das liegt an den festeren Material vom Core, dass der sich nicht so schön anschmiegt oder einfach schwerer ist. 
Der vielseitigere ist eigentlich der Classic. Den kannst auch bei schlechten Wetter anziehen ohne dass es dabei nur 2 Grad haben muß. Er trägt sich auch sehr angenehm. Schade ist nur, dass die Brusttasche kleiner ist als beim Core. So geht mein Smartphone im Core rein, beim Classic nicht. Aber vielleicht sind das auch Verarbeitunstolleranzen.
Von Endura schaut schon auch der MT500 Onesize gut aus, aber der Preis ist auch nicht ohne und eigentlich zu teuer, weil man ihn nur zum Biken verwenden kann. Die MT500 Regenjacke einzeln ist zwar auch teuer, aber die kann man auch so tragen und schaut gut aus.
Der Singletrack Onesize ist vom Preis her schon attraktiver, soll aber nicht so robust sein wie der MT500.

Was ich gerade gesehen habe, ist der Platzangst DFL Suit Lang








						DFL Suit lang
					

DFL Suit lang von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com
				




Der schaut eigentlich auch nicht schlecht aus. Hat jetzt nicht so viele Belüftungen, aber vom Preis her doch attraktiv.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Dirtlej Classic und dem Core. Man sieht, dass ich beim Classic die Klettbänder nur zur Hälfte enger stellen muß. Beim Core muß ich sie ganz eng machen und dann stehen die Seiten an den Hüften/Beinen so weg. Aber auf dem Rad paßt er durch die Haltung. Und wenn ich trete ist das Bein lang genug, dass nicht die Knöchel zum Vorschein kommen. Aber schmäler im unteren Bereich hätte er trotzdem sein können.


----------



## freeflohrider (9. Dezember 2021)

spider1750 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dirtlej Dirtsuit Core und Classic. Der Core ist eigentlich nur was, wenn es sehr kalt draußen ist bzw. jetzt im Winter. Ansonsten ist er zu warm, weil er sich auch vom Material her steifer und schwerer anfühlt. Auch ist der Schnitt nicht optimal. Auf dem Rad stört es nicht und man kann sich sehr gut bewegen. Wenn man aber einfach so da steht, schaut man aus wie ein Michelin Männchen.
> Das Problem ist, dass man vom Brustumfang M braucht und das dann auch beim Core gut paßt aber der Hüftbereicht, der Schritt und die Beine sehr weit bzw. lang sind und man dann eigentlich S nehmen müßte. Aber wenn man nicht gerade die Figur wie so ein Rennradfahrer hat, dann wird es eben im Brust/Rückenbereich wieder sehr eng.
> Beim Dirlej Dirtsuit Classic (die Beine nur bis übers Knie) ist der Schnitt eigentlich sehr gut. Da kann ich bei 1,74 Größe M nehmen und der paßt super. Da steht nichts an den Hüften ab und der Schritt hängt nicht wie bei einer Rapperhose runter.
> Das komische ist, wenn ich beide übereinander lege, also den Core und Classic, haben beide die gleichen Maße. Ich denke das liegt an den festeren Material vom Core, dass der sich nicht so schön anschmiegt oder einfach schwerer ist.
> ...


Ich habe mit dem Classic echt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Der war einfach nicht dicht. Besonders am hintern hat er komplett durchsuppt bei nassem Wetter. Ähnliche Erfahrungen haben ich mit den MT500 Hosen gemacht.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir den Endura in XL bestell, bei 1,78 und Bauch, Mal schauen bin gespannt. Farblich ganz schick in grün gelb, muss man natürlich mögen


----------



## Nuke2 (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe den Endure Onesie in schwarz und XL bei 195 und 110Kg. Am Bauch nicht eng aber auch nicht weit  
Bisher 2 Winter gefahren und was soll ich sagen. Hält mit Langarm und Langbein warm und sauber. Bisher auch dicht am hintern.
Würde ich wieder kaufen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (9. Dezember 2021)

Nuke2 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Endure Onesie in schwarz und XL bei 195 und 110Kg. Am Bauch nicht eng aber auch nicht weit
> Bisher 2 Winter gefahren und was soll ich sagen. Hält mit Langarm und Langbein warm und sauber. Bisher auch dicht am hintern.
> Würde ich wieder kaufen.
> 
> ...


Habe mir jetzt auch einen in L bestellt bei 1,80


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Dezember 2021)

Nabend!
Ich liebäugle schon lange mit dem Anzug.
Vorausgesetzt man hat Thermo Unterwäsche und Pulli an...hält er dann um die 0°C warm?


----------



## iceis (10. Dezember 2021)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ich liebäugle schon lange mit dem Anzug.
> Vorausgesetzt man hat Thermo Unterwäsche und Pulli an...hält er dann um die 0°C warm?


Mit Sicherheit, letztens bei 1°C gefahren. 2 dünne atmungsaktive Oberteile + eine dünne atmungsaktive lange Radlerhose, hat super gepasst.
Mit richtiger Thermounterwäsche brauchst da glaub ich kein extra Pulli mehr.
Aber da ist ja jeder anders kälteempfindlich.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung, scheint erstmal für mich zu passen. 
Wie ist den der Hosenbund? Fix wir bei einer Jeans oder elastisch/stretch?
Werd mir das Teil mal ordern.
Der Dirtsuit Pro war dann doch nix für mich nach Anprobe.


----------



## freeflohrider (12. Dezember 2021)

Mein Onesie ist heute gekommen und passt in L bei 1,80 und 90kg echt super. Bei mir passt auch noch ein Jacket drunter. Schauen wir mal wie dicht er ist. 😉


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Dezember 2021)

Mein Paket ist heut gekommen und Endura sei Dank passt M super bei 172cm und 82kg.
Richtig gutes Teil, bequem und sitzt gut.

Der Exoshell Stoff ist aber recht dünn. Stürzen will man mit dem Teil nicht glaub ich


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Dezember 2021)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mein Paket ist heut gekommen und Endura sei Dank passt M super bei 172cm und 82kg.
> Richtig gutes Teil, bequem und sitzt gut.
> 
> Der Exoshell Stoff ist aber recht dünn. Stürzen will man mit dem Teil nicht glaub ich


Ich will allgemein nicht stürzen 🤣


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Dezember 2021)

Das will niemand😂
Haste das Teil im winterlichen Nordharz schonmal getestet?


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Dezember 2021)

Ist noch nicht da leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Dezember 2021)

Beim Weihnachtsmann direkt bestellt?😄


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Dezember 2021)

Versehentlich in England 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Nuke2 (14. Dezember 2021)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mein Paket ist heut gekommen und Endura sei Dank passt M super bei 172cm und 82kg.
> Richtig gutes Teil, bequem und sitzt gut.
> 
> Der Exoshell Stoff ist aber recht dünn. Stürzen will man mit dem Teil nicht glaub ich


Mich hat es schon 1-2 mal abgeworfen und bisher hat er gehalten. Waren aber auch keine heftigen Abflüge.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Dezember 2021)

Direkt aus nen Schlammloch getestet.
Top Teil der Endura Onsie.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Dezember 2021)

Unfassbar aber meiner ist endlich in Zustellung, wohl sogar ohne Zoll


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Dezember 2021)

So Paket ist da, kein Zoll, also 200 Euro aus England, viel Geld für so nen Teil aber günstiger als hier. Passt 8n XL super bei 178. Freu mich auf erste Ausfahrt damit, aussehen ist schon Mal mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider1750 (23. Dezember 2021)

Guter Preis, bekommst du aber zur Zeit in Deutschland auch.

Und bei BMO gibt es ihn für 211,90 Euro + 11%.
Im Moment halt leider kein M mehr verfügbar in Schwarz.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt war vor 2,5 Wochen noch nicht so günstig, sogar für 183 inzwischen


----------



## spider1750 (23. Dezember 2021)

naja, man kann ewig warten und wenn man Pech hat, gibt es dann die Größe nicht mehr die man braucht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte bei BMO 206€ gezahlt.
Und jopp ein Haufen Geld aber das Produkt ist wie von Endura gewohnt tiptop.
Mit entsprechender Funktionsbekleidung für Winter sind unter 0°C kein Problem.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Dezember 2021)

So heute getestet bei richtig Schlamm, super Teil, angenehm, hält gut dich, ich mag es und kann es empfehlen


----------



## LarsLangfinger (8. Mai 2022)

Robust solala. Ruppiger Sturz, aber echt nix wildes auf Matsch (Keine Steine etc.):


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. September 2022)

@LarsLangfinger @xMARTINx @Trialbiker82 @freeflohrider usw
Wie gehts euch mit dem Teil?

Ich überlege gerade mir so etwas für den Winter anzuschaffen.

Rahmenbedingungen:

ich bin ein extremschwitzer (kalt ist mir dann erstrecht!)
losfahren bei -5 bis +5 Grad im Nebel
je weiter ich raufkomme, desto sonniger
im Regen fahre ich eher nicht, aber dafür im Schneegatsch usw

Fragen:

reicht die Belüftung für einen Vielschwitzer? Ih habe nur lange anstiege von 60-90min am Stück. keine welligen Runden. Ich schwitze durchgehend den Anstieg rauf. geht das mit dem Ding?
sind die Achselbelüftungen gut genug (die Reißverschlüsse schauen sehr kurz aus!)
Lässt sich die Hose genug öffnen/belüften?
stört euch,dass man die Beine nicht abzippen kann?
ist der Dirtlej besser?

danke euch


----------



## xMARTINx (28. September 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @LarsLangfinger @xMARTINx @Trialbiker82 @freeflohrider usw
> Wie gehts euch mit dem Teil?
> 
> Ich überlege gerade mir so etwas für den Winter anzuschaffen.
> ...


Ich hab meine Enduros tatsächlich erst 2 Mal genutzt, letzten Winter gekauft und wenn's Wetter richtig bescheiden war, heim geblieben 🤣
Find ihn aber gemessen daran was es ist, okay vom schützen, als ich ihn gefahren bin waren es 7 Grad rum, aber solche Anzüge werden wohl nie so das man wirklich gute Belüftung hat. Wichtig ist das er trocken ist, und das ist er, er sitzt bei mir super und die vordere Optik das man obenrum ne Jacke an hat ist auch ganz angenehm. 
Bei so nem Wetter müsste ich die Option Beine abzunehmen auf jeden Fall nicht haben, wenn kurze Hose Wetter ist, dann ist der Anzug eh zu warm. 
Platzangst ist noch ne günstigere und gute Alternative


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. September 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Enduros tatsächlich erst 2 Mal genutzt, letzten Winter gekauft und wenn's Wetter richtig bescheiden war, heim geblieben 🤣
> Find ihn aber gemessen daran was es ist, okay vom schützen, als ich ihn gefahren bin waren es 7 Grad rum, aber solche Anzüge werden wohl nie so das man wirklich gute Belüftung hat. Wichtig ist das er trocken ist, und das ist er, er sitzt bei mir super und die vordere Optik das man obenrum ne Jacke an hat ist auch ganz angenehm.
> Bei so nem Wetter müsste ich die Option Beine abzunehmen auf jeden Fall nicht haben, wenn kurze Hose Wetter ist, dann ist der Anzug eh zu warm.
> Platzangst ist noch ne günstigere und gute Alternative



Das Platzangst Teil ist wegen der kurzen Haxen nicht wintertauglich für mich.

kommt beim Endura Teil genug Luft rein, wenn man die Zips bei den Achseln ganz auf macht? Mir scheinen die nicht weit genug nach unten auf zu gehen, oder?

ich schwitze generell bei Anstrengung und nicht nur bei Hitze. Sobald ich 500hm bergauf fahre, bin ich sehr nass. Belüftung wäre mir durchaus wichtig, damit der Anzug oben nicht waschelnass (von innen) ist. Meinst du, dass das funktionieren kann?


----------



## xMARTINx (28. September 2022)

Ja ich schwitze auch, bisschen Luft nimmt rein was angenehm ist. Ob das jetzt viel ist...na ja man merkt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (28. September 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @LarsLangfinger @xMARTINx @Trialbiker82 @freeflohrider usw
> Wie gehts euch mit dem Teil?
> 
> Ich überlege gerade mir so etwas für den Winter anzuschaffen.
> ...


Ich bin imernoch begeistert von der Idee an sich solch ein Onesie zu nutzen, jedoch würde ich den Singletrack nicht mehr kaufen wollen. Stattdessen würde ich mir einen Onesie mit dickeren, robusteren Material besorgen. Habe den nun bei schlechten Wetter gut fünf mal genutzt, direkt beim ersten mal hatte ich nach einem Sturz einen a 10cm langen Riss am Oberschenkel. Endura wollte für die Reperatur 50 Pfund + Versand nach UK. Habe das dann von meiner Schneiderin für 5 Euro nähen lassen. Nun in der letzten Woche habe ich weitere Risse nach einem Sturz + einen Riss weil ich mit den Pins hängen geblieben bin. Das habe ich nun alles mit Gaffer Tap notdürftig geflickt.

tl,dr: Passform super, Idee super, Material halt 0 Robust. Fahre das Teil bis es durch ist und hole mir dann etwas robusteres - finde da lohnt sich jeder Cent.

Zu den Fragen: Schwitzen tu ich da drin nicht, trage es aber auch nicht bei Regen und 30°, sondern eher wenn es kühl ist. Darunter trage ich dann halt das, was ich auch sonst tragen würde: Merinozeug oder Thermozeug. Der Onesie hat für mich nur eine Dreckabwehrfunktion. Das man die beine nicht abzippen kann stört mich persönlich gar nicht, hatte bisher nie das bedürfnis die abzumachen. Dirtlej fand ich von der Passform scheisse, glaube aber der ist robuster.


----------



## Nuke2 (6. Oktober 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Enduros tatsächlich erst 2 Mal genutzt, letzten Winter gekauft und wenn's Wetter richtig bescheiden war, heim geblieben 🤣
> Find ihn aber gemessen daran was es ist, okay vom schützen, als ich ihn gefahren bin waren es 7 Grad rum, aber solche Anzüge werden wohl nie so das man wirklich gute Belüftung hat. Wichtig ist das er trocken ist, und das ist er, er sitzt bei mir super und die vordere Optik das man obenrum ne Jacke an hat ist auch ganz angenehm.
> Bei so nem Wetter müsste ich die Option Beine abzunehmen auf jeden Fall nicht haben, wenn kurze Hose Wetter ist, dann ist der Anzug eh zu warm.
> Platzangst ist noch ne günstigere und gute Alternative


Kann das nur so bestätigen. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich einen Regenanzug mit kurzen/abnehmbaren Beinen kaufen bzw anziehen kann. Wenn es richtig Regnet fährt man e meist nicht es geht doch mehr darum den Schlamm und das Wasser aus den Pfützen nicht bis in die Unterhose zu bekommen. Bei den Anzügen mit kurzem Bein bist du doch wieder voll mit allem untenrum.
Gruß


----------



## Klatze (25. Oktober 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie sich die Größe (Körpergröße) von XL zu XXL ändert? In den Größentabellen wird ja nur Brustumfang etc. angegeben - oder sind die alle gleich groß, aber unterschiedlich breit?
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich 1,73 groß bin, aber bissl zu breit für meine Größe. Jetzt passt der Singletrack in XL relativ gut, aber um Brust und Schultern vermutlich mit nem Pulli drunter nicht mehr :-/ Jetzt stellt sich halt die Frage: zurückschicken und XXL ordern, oder ist das dann ein Sack, weil 10 cm länger?


----------



## Klatze (3. November 2022)

Inzwischen kann ich mir die Frage selbst beantworten, leider nicht so, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte: Der Anzug ist, wie befürchtet, eher für "schmale" Leute geschnitten, wer um Schultern und Brustkorb rum etwas breiter ist, hat gelitten. In XL ist die Länge für meine Größe im Rahmen (Beine etwas zu lang, aber durch den Klettverschluß nicht störend), der "Hosenbund" sitzt perfekt, um Brust und Schultern ist das Ganze mit T-Shirt schon eher "spannend" - für den Winter wäre es aber schon sinnvoll, dass ein Pulli drunter passt.
XXL ist definitiv zu lang, da sitzt der Bund dann auch unbequem weit oben und das ganze Teil hängt von der Länge her wie ein Sack :-/ Außer um Brust und Schultern, da ist es wieder eng, diesmal immerhin mit Pulli drunter. 
Also leider wieder retour und weitersuchen, obwohl ich das Konzept mit der geteilten Front absolut genial finde!


----------



## Saci (24. November 2022)

Hat jemand hier nen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem Platzangst Suit und dem Endura?

Kann mich nich so recht entscheiden.

Bin 1,77m mit 73kg .. sollte schon nich zuuu locker sitzen, das ganze


----------



## Klatze (24. November 2022)

Bei der Größe sollte der Endura in XL eigentlich recht gut passen, durch den gefühlten Hosenbund ist der sehr angenehm. Mir waren die Beine bei 1,73 einen Tick zu lang, nur der Oberteil war zu eng - ich hab aber auch zwischen 15 und 20 kg mehr als Du. Sollte also problemlos mit nem Pulli drunter funktionieren, was im Winter ja sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Saci (29. November 2022)

der Kollege hier hat bei 185cm größe M - ich seh mich dann eher bei S  - was ich beim eben anprobierten PLATZANFST DFL übringens auch nehmen würde (M ist viel zu groß!)


----------



## xMARTINx (29. November 2022)

XL ist zu gross für dich, m oder L, bestellt beide und schick einen zurück


----------



## spider1750 (1. Dezember 2022)

XL ist auf jeden Fall zu groß. Was soll dann ein 1,85m Person nehmen? xxxl?
Ich habe die MT500 Regenjacke, was den Oberteil vom Endura Anzug entspricht und habe die Größe M. Mein Oberkörper ist breiter vom Sport den ich mache und paßt perfekt. Ich habe die Jacke auch in L und die hat zuviel Luft am Rücken. Hosen habe ich von Endura in M, wobei ich vielleicht sogar S nehmen könnte, damit sie perfekt sitzen würde. Aber wenn man Schützer darunter anziehen würde, wäre M wieder die richtige Wahl. Mein Bruder ist größer wie ich und hat die Jacke auch in M. Paßt perfekt. Darum wird schon L für dich zu groß sein, denke ich. 
Das Problem wenn man obenrum breiter ist, sind oft die Hosen bzw. der Schritt oder die Länge bei den Anzügen. Wenn du dir nämlich die Größentabelle anschaust bei diesen Anzügen, dann gehen die für eine Reihe von Größen, z.B. M von 1,70 bis 1,82 (ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel). Bist du jetzt 1,73, so muß ja eigentlich das Bein oder der Schritt zu lange sein. Es ist halt ein Kompromiss. Ich habe z.B. den Core von Dirtley. M ist ok und paßt obenrum gut. Im Schritt und an den Beinen etwas lang und der Stoff ist etwas steifer, darum fühlt es sich wie ein Schneeanzug an. Ich habe ihn mir auch in S geholt und da paßt er jetzt perfekt.
Das ist nicht so, dass man den größer kaufen muß, weil noch ein dicker Pullover darunter muß. In den Anzügen wird es einen schon warm, auch ohne dicken Pullover darunter.
Was vielleicht praktischer wäre, ist sich  z.B. die MT500 Regenjacke und Hose einzeln zu kaufen. Die Jacke gibt es jetzt doch immer wieder mal im Angebot für ca 150 bis 170 Euro anstatt 270 Euro. Und dann halt noch eine Regenhose dazu. Da ist man halt flexibler. Was auch nicht schlecht ist, sind Anzüge mit halben Bein. Da ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn das Bein länger ausfällt. Im Winter kannst dann einfach Beinlinge darunter anziehen oder eine lange enge Radhose. Bei Dirtley z.B. ist dieser dann auch aus einen anderen Material was angenehmer zu tragen ist. Der Core hat zwar den gleichen Schnitt, sitzt aber anders durch das Material. Die mit halben Bein kannst halt auch bei etwas wärmeren Temperaturen anziehen. Der Core ist echt mehr für kältere Tage. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht wie es beim Endura ist, da das Material sich dünner anfühlt als beim Core und dadurch er sich auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen besser tragen läßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Dezember 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @LarsLangfinger @xMARTINx @Trialbiker82 @freeflohrider usw
> Wie gehts euch mit dem Teil?
> 
> Ich überlege gerade mir so etwas für den Winter anzuschaffen.
> ...


Besser spät als nie würd ich sagen....
Ich finde den Einteiler immernoch sehr gut und trag ihn gern bei den jetzigen Wetterverhältnissen.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich auf einen EMTB unterwegs bin und da eher ein kalter Bauch statt schwitzen das Problem ist. Denke aber das die Reißverschlüsse je nach Situation ihren Dienst tun.

Was ich gestern feststellen musste...ich hab das Entlastungsloch am Sattel nicht zugeklebt und durch den Wasserbeschuss des Hintern war nach der Tour die Innenbekleidung (Unterhose, Stitzpolster) feucht geworden. Das find ich doch recht blöd, weis aber nicht ober das bei anderen Herstellern auch so wäre.
Man reibt ja quasi ne Nässe förmlich ein.


----------

